# Things to do with the dog on a rainy day...



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Besides going out in the rain anyway...which we sometimes do.

What kinds of games do you play with your dogs when everyone's stuck inside in a rainy day and full of energy to burn?

We play 'find it' where I put Marshall in a down/stay in the office and then hide a sock or toy somewhere in the house and he tracks it down. That's fun for a while, but tends to get boring quickly because we have a pretty small house.









I will do some training and focused heeling inside too...but that also is a bit played out in the confined areas. Plus it isn't very challenging to train without any distractions anymore...

I don't play tug or any other rough-house games in the house because we have all wood floors. 

What are some other ideas for stuff to do inside to burn some energy?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Are favorate indoor games for raining day....Touch Football!!! Of course this takes some imagination, but the bed on one end of the house and the sofa on the other are 'touchdowns?'...mostly we just run around the house throwing and chasing the ball but its lots of fun!!!
We also have hot dog hunts (any treat will do) and I hide them all over the place and let the dogs find them. 
Its also good times for training.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

We just go outside! No one is going to melt.







NO amount of indoor play will get my girl tired.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

we go outside 
I sit under my porch and throw the ball


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

What I do with Chico is hide some treats in a towel or under a tupperware container. I will cut up some hot dog, or whatever, and wrap up five or so pieces in a towel and let him get them out. I started with a kitchen towel and worked up to a bath towel.

Also, I will put some treats under a container on the floor and he has to get the container off the treats. I read that from someone on here, and I wish I could remember who so I could give them credit. 

None of them last too long, but they occupy his mind for at least a couple of minutes.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We work on ID'ing of toys. We'll play where's "football/bawk bawk/froggie/piggie/ball" etc. so she learns each item's name. I like to put two or three out in a row and ask her for a certain one, after she's got the basics down.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWe work on ID'ing of toys. We'll play where's "football/bawk bawk/froggie/piggie/ball" etc. so she learns each item's name. I like to put two or three out in a row and ask her for a certain one, after she's got the basics down.


Oooh, I forgot about that. That is a good game for rainy days.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDWe just go outside! No one is going to melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what my junior high PE teacher used to say: "You're not going to melt! You're not made of sugar!"









We just go outside. Obie loves the rain. It gets him really amped up.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Jason Lin
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BlackGSDWe just go outside! No one is going to melt.
> ...


lol My mom used to sy that to me. ANd you know what? She is RIGHT!









The fact that we DO go out in the rain is probably one of the reasons that my dogs have an "issue" with going out in the rain to "go" either.


----------

